# Residential Permit in Germany?



## cleeplusminaj (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have tried posting on numerous other sites and have been asking relocation companies for advice with no response. I wanted to know how hard it would be to get a limited residential permit in Germany. We wouldn't be working there, we do not need a job, we are moving there for a lifestyle change so we would not be threatening German jobs, would this increase our chances? Me and my mom both speak level 1 German and my mom is German and used to live in Mainz/Wiesbaden. We defiantly have more than enough income to support ourselves (12,000 USD tax free a month) and can get German health insurance. How long would it take to get a permit, how hard in our circumstance, and do we qualify? 

Thank You, Chris.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

You can come tomorrow if you wish and apply for a residence permit in Germany. I understand it takes 1-3 months, so as you are allowed to stay up to 90 days on a visitors visa you should not have a problem. I don't think you will have a problem with your means and history! Good luck!


----------



## cleeplusminaj (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank You so much, if you or anyone has any more advice on how to go about finding a place etc. that would be helpful too.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Check out some of the other threads in this forum using the search option. There is a lot of advice & info there especially about finding places to live. immobilienscout24.de is probably the biggest to find places to live.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

cleeplusminaj said:


> Hi everyone, I have tried posting on numerous other sites and have been asking relocation companies for advice with no response. I wanted to know how hard it would be to get a limited residential permit in Germany. We wouldn't be working there, we do not need a job, we are moving there for a lifestyle change so we would not be threatening German jobs, would this increase our chances? Me and my mom both speak level 1 German and my mom is German and used to live in Mainz/Wiesbaden. We defiantly have more than enough income to support ourselves (12,000 USD tax free a month) and can get German health insurance. How long would it take to get a permit, how hard in our circumstance, and do we qualify?
> 
> Thank You, Chris.


If your mother is a German national, how come you are not? You might be eligible for a German passport.


----------



## cleeplusminaj (Feb 16, 2013)

I met my mom's ethnicity is German, ha sorry. She was born in America but her mom is a German national and is still alive. I was born in America too and my father is Chinese so I am mixed. We also have a family friend in Mainz who emailed us advice on how to do it, but I think he thought we needed a job because he kept saying how it would be hard to get a residential permit with the unemployed workers in Germany right now. What does a German passport do?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

cleeplusminaj said:


> I met my mom's ethnicity is German, ha sorry. She was born in America but her mom is a German national and is still alive. I was born in America too and my father is Chinese so I am mixed. We also have a family friend in Mainz who emailed us advice on how to do it, but I think he thought we needed a job because he kept saying how it would be hard to get a residential permit with the unemployed workers in Germany right now. What does a German passport do?


Well, a German passport would give you the right to live in Germany or anywhere else in the EU.

If your grandmother is still a German national it might be worth contacting the German Embassy nearest you to see whether your mum and you might be eligible for citizenship.


----------



## cleeplusminaj (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you, I will look into that and see what its worth.

Thanks!


----------

